# smash yer face with a skateboard fest!!



## midget (Feb 15, 2008)

june 12th-13th. rochester, new york. 







skateboarding, parties, and a bunch of fun!!!!














go!


----------



## spaz1972 (Feb 20, 2008)

oh that sounds like fuckin fun!! im so going!


----------



## bryanpaul (May 1, 2008)

I GOTS THIS INFO OFF ONE OF THE GUYS IN TIPPERS GORE.....HE SAID THE KIDS WHO ARE STTING IT UP ARE GONNA MAKE A MYSPACE PAGE FOR IT SOMETIME SOON......

Friday June 13th
2:30 PM SHARP

Tipper's Gore
The Catburglars
Killin' It!
Religious SS Disorder
Eat and Run
Black Bridge
Insubordinates
Burger Violence


==================

Saturday June 14th
12:00 PM SHARP

Concrete Facelift
Bad Reaction
Hipccops
Oiltanker
Dead Tired
Degenerics
Bad Taste
Like Wolves
Election Day

VENUE: THE NORTH/SOUTH LODGE
ADDRESS: POWDERMILLS PARK
154 PARK ROAD
PITTSFORD, NY 14534


----------



## k-pop (Jun 10, 2008)

sounds like a good time


----------

